# Golden Gardens Car Meet, Seattle - WA



## GwagDesigns (Mar 28, 2011)

Arrived late to this event, but here's some of my favorite shots.

Full Gallery:
www.GwagDesigns.com/goldengardens2011

1.)




2.)




3.)




4.)




5.)




Full Gallery:
www.GwagDesigns.com/goldengardens2011


----------



## Derrel (Mar 28, 2011)

Very rice stuff!


----------



## HoboSyke (Mar 29, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Very rice stuff!


 
LAME!

I like the Nissan shot the best. Water drops look cool and you nailed the exposure.

Would have liked to see more fullish car shots. I know it can be hard in a "meet" environment..

Edit, saw the rest of them on your page. Good coverage man! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 29, 2011)

A couple of interesting shots, Nissan one is the only one that looks like it wasn't done with a point and shoot. Rest are all really just average, thanks for posting them though.


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Mar 29, 2011)

#3 is best imo

sometimes less is more


----------



## GwagDesigns (Mar 29, 2011)

HoboSyke said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Very rice stuff!
> ...



Thanks for the comment mate! I just wanted to showcase some of the more artistic shots I took here, shots that people with point and shoots arn't able to take


----------

